

Generating Startup Ideas - jcabala
http://marcbarros.com/generating-startup-ideas/

======
jesusmichael
so many ideas... so little time... lack of ideas comes from exposure to
problems. For that you need to have a job... that's why most of the good ideas
come from experience...

